# Einiges zur Java-Console



## schoppenhauer_entfernt_ (26. Jan 2004)

Ich hätte ein paar kleine Fragen.
Einmal würde ich gerne wissen, wie man auf die Java-Konsole mit Java zugreifen kann. Ich meine damit, wie kann ich z.B. einem Java-Programm ein Textfeld hinzufügen, das den Inhalt der Java-Konsole wiedergibt.
Eine Weitere diesbezügliche Frage stellt sich mir im Zusammenhang mit dem Textorientierten programmieren. Man kann (zumindest unter Windows, aber soweit ich weiß auch überall anders), Textorientierte Konsolen-Anwendungen für Java programmieren und ausführen. Ich liebe textorientierte Programme. Aber meine diesbezüglichen Kenntnisse in Java gehen nicht weiter als bis System.out.println und getLine(). Die Programme werden so nicht viel besser als meine ersten kläglichen "Gehversuche" mit QBASIC. Kann man die Cursorposition auch ändern, z.b. - um bei QBASIC zu bleiben, mit sowas ähnlichem wie einer locate-funktion. Von etwas Farbe garnihct zu sprechen - aber Frabe muss ja garnicht sein. Oder kann man wenigstens den Textbildschirm leeren, so eine Art CLS? Das wäre gut. Geht das? Ich weiß ja,. dass Java für sowas nicht gemacht ist, aber ich fände es trotzdem gut.


----------



## Stefan1200 (27. Jan 2004)

Java bietet eigentlich nur sehr wenige Möglichkeiten mit der Konsole zu arbeiten.
Lediglich mit ANSI Codes kann man ein wenig mit Farben usw. arbeiten, allerdings unterstützen das nicht alle Betriebssysteme (bei Windows muss dies auch erst aktiviert werden).

Mit anderen Worten ausser System.in und System.out gibt es da fast nichts, um die Konsole zu quälen.

Falls ich mich irren möchte, möge man mich korrigieren.


----------

